# Looking for work



## clara (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I am looking to relocate to Egypt and work within the real estate industry. Can anyone help me or advise me on any international real estate companies looking to recruit an experienced real estate closer, with over 13years experience.

I believe the best area is Hurghada? and there are alot of foreigners investing there? 

Any help would be much appreicated.

Thank you

C


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Clara - glad you found the site ok.

You can have a look on here as there are always jobs advertised
SharmWomen .:. Job Market

Also you can try and contact Tarek at Sharm Real Estate in Naama bay. If he has no vacancies he could probably point you in the right direction.

Regards

Alison


----------



## demon diver (Mar 20, 2008)

my wife and i are thinking of moving to Hurghada in the next year or so,working in the building trade at present,dont fancy working hands on on sites,but may be looking for supervisors job.also a padi diving instructor.anyone any ideas.thanks.


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

Demon Diver,

My husband is a builder and the pay for the englsih builders is alot more than the egyptians, but if he fancys doing something different there is alot of oppotunities out in Hurghada.


----------

